# Bittersweet Moments



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Nooo!!! Dragon is changing!  He is loosing his gorgeous baby face and beggiining to look like a grown up every day  He only has 1 tail feather left, and gorgeous solid ones are starting to grow in! He is also doing sweet heart wings to Minty! He has a gorgeous Lemon Face growing in  Bitterweest Moments.

His Gorgeous Face a week ago (He is one of the only Cockatiel's I have seen use their feet to eat):
















Tail a week or so ago (Full with a couple hanging off the side):









Now  :wacko::


----------



## littlebird (Aug 26, 2009)

Awwww, your baby is growing up.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

AWW, look at him!  

He's getting his pretty yellow mask and he's gonna be a big grown bird soon.


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

i know  I am so upset


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Charlie is one and he hasn't got the full yellow face yet










Dragon has the white on the cheeks too, I'm pretty sure that means split to pied?

ETA: Charlie's got white spots on the back of his head. Does Dragon?


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeh Charlie looks split for Pied. Nup Dragon doesn't but he may be because the dad must be split for pied, as they produce Pearl Pied's as well. I actually don't knownow that i think about it, if Dragon does or not...


----------



## tommyvo09 (Sep 7, 2009)

what a great info, thanks.
Great little topic.
And Nice work--thank you for sharing- for me this makes perfect sense though.
 financement credit personnel | taux demande simulation pret en ligne à la disposition des particuliers un logiciel pour une simulation de prêt personnel en ligne financement credit personnel | taux demande simulation pret en ligne


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

hei s a gorgeous guy no matter what!


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Thankyou


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

I know this was a month old, But I just wanted to update!

He now has a duck butt! Well he is getting in his steel feathers as I like to call them and they are only short. His crest is looking really funny also, real thin and wispy kind of. He is going to be so handsome!


----------



## Chan&Neya (Mar 26, 2009)

That is sooooo cute but sad lol neya is growing up  lol il make sure she dosent spread her wings n fly away though lol


----------

